# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  برنامج خاص بتعليم صيانة السيارة

## زهره التوليب

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم

إخوتي إليكم برنامج خاص بتعليم صيانة السيارة

الفيديوا : http://www.electude.com/e-learning/edt/demo

تحميل البرنامج : http://www.electude.com/files/setup_edt_3_1.exe

المحركات من نوع MCE-5 VCR
الفيديو الفرنسية :http://www.mce-5.com/downloads/MCE-5...French_Kit.pdf
الكتاب الفرنسية :http://www.mce-5.com/downloads/MCE-5_2008_FR.mpg
الفيديو بالانجليزية :http://www.mce-5.com/downloads/MCE-5_2008_GB.mpg
الكتاب  بالانجليزية :http://www.mce-5.com/downloads/MCE-5...ochure_Kit.pdf
بالتوفيق ......

----------


## ميكانيكي

موضوع جيد 
حياك الله
شكرا :SnipeR (51):

----------


## صقر اليمن

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## alaahashish

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو

----------


## omarovich

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## sa3od

سكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو

----------


## goker98

هايل شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا بك

----------


## oshamedo

thanksssssssssssssssss

----------


## زهره التوليب

العفو

----------


## bounif_82

والله صراحة الموضوع جيد ويستاهل لأكثر من رد

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## jovanian

شكرا لكم لكن اريد عرض فيديو باللغة العربية إذا في إمكانية لاني ما افهم الفرنسية ولا الانجليزية

----------


## زهره التوليب

غير موجود للاسف

----------


## ابوحذيفة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ygold20

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## almsmare

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


 مشكور اخي العزيز على البرنامج الرائع  :Bl (14): 

 يعطيك الف عافية  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## النورس الحزين

شيئ رائع وجميل جدا جدا جد بجد يسلمو

----------


## ahmedromance

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## ابومعتزبالله

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## mmazen

thanks

----------


## mmazen

thanks thanks

----------


## mmazen

thanks thanks 
thanks thanks

----------


## hamodeh alshwarebh

مكشووووووووووووووور

----------


## اشرف فطر

مشششششششششششششششكور

----------


## اللطوش

:SnipeR (79):

----------


## yousef shadid

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## cadworks

مشكورين يا أعزائي دوما للتقدم............... :SnipeR (57):

----------


## شمال شيخانى

شكرا لكم :36 1 62[1]:

----------

